# Big Island Hawaii Fishing recomendations



## steely (Nov 14, 2012)

The family and I will be on the big island the end of January. Was wondering if anybody had any info on the fishing or guide recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## mlercel (Feb 21, 2011)

We have fished in Kona many times with family on the island. Charter fishing is pretty much all offshore for marlin, tuna, ono and Mahi mahi, shore fishing is very difficult but can be done, look up Kona shore fishing and some info comes up, I try every year and catch a few but isn't a family activity for sure... For offshore High Noon are great guys and are out on the water almost every day with charters so they are up on the day to day changes that take place offshore and are willing to adjust to your group on just wanting to catch "something" or spend the day looking for the big strike trolling. If you do a 3/4 or full day then the combination of buoy/bait fishing for tuna and Mahi plus trolling works well, if you do a half day are just limited by time. High Noon isn't the prettiest boat or most comfortable in the fleet but when I go alone or just with brother-in-law these guys are first pick.. if you have wife and kids and looking for nicer/larger boat others we have fished with that are very good and much more comfortable and spacious are Maverick (he used to captain for High Noon and got his own boat) or Fire Hatt charters. These guys are well connected so get the info daily on what is happening but are not out on the water as much as High Noon guys. Go early in your trip as if you get a nice fish to eat best part is enjoying it on the bbq with your family! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

steely said:


> The family and I will be on the big island the end of January. Was wondering if anybody had any info on the fishing or guide recommendations. Thanks.


First you are fishing one of the slow months, so do not get your hopes up too high. 

http://fishinkona.com/calendar.htm

Next most people think of Bill fish. Yes it is a great place for big bill fish, but as is normally the case if you go big you get fewer fish. 

If you want to see some of the strangest fishing methods you will see go to South Point and watch them fish under kites and garbage bags from shore. (You want to go to South Point anyway).


Now the good news, you are peek whale season so you should have a reasonable chance of seeing whales. (Better if you go looking for them).

Now the guide if you just want to catch fish and not bill fish. 
http://chawkseaservice.com/Default.aspx

He will likely have you soaking bait for Tuna. As you can see from his site he will also do whale watching and or fishing. 

Another plus is you can keep what you catch which is not true for a lot of the boats.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

steely said:


> The family and I will be on the big island the end of January. Was wondering if anybody had any info on the fishing or guide recommendations. Thanks.


The in-laws rented a boat from:
Www.konaboatrentals.com 

They went North to Kua Bay today and saw about 6 humpbacks ( so they are back). They will also rent you fishing gear. 

You would be bottom fishing 100 to 600 feet of water.

Kua is 30 to 60 minutes North of the harbor depending on the waves and how much you want to get bounced.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Not the Big Island but we are in Kauai currently. Considered a charter but couldn’t get past the idea of having to pay extra for the little bit of the fish that we caught. Just doesn’t seem right to me. We decided to just fish from shore and have caught all kinds of cool looking fish. It’s like fishing in an aquarium lol.



































We brought a couple spinning reels in our checked luggage and bought some cheap rods at Walmart. 20 lb braid and 15 lb flouro leader. Got frozen shrimp and squid at the grocery store. We followed our noses (and google maps) to some out of the way beaches and reefs. Fish we have caught aren’t that big but put up a great tussle for there size especially the jack like fish. Good luck!


----------

